# Half Life 2 wont run-vista 64 bit



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I just installed half life 2 and every lime it try to run it I get a warning that says vista has known compatability problems with this game. I click continue and I get a message from the game that says there is only -263920k of physical memory, require at least 16mb. My computers pretty much brand new-Gateway DX4200-09. Any help?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi hydroplant and welcome to TSF,

For 64-bit you will need to of downloaded and installed Source2007 and SDK Base under the tools section in steam. Source2007 contains the 64-bit binaries to run HL2 in 64-bit mode. Source 2007 may not be listed in the tools section so you will need to check the steamapps directory to see if the gcf archive file is there. It should of been downloaded when steam detected you where running a 64-bit OS.


Just a note, Valve through the 64-bit out there, there is no improvement on the game nothing different or updated. Its best to stick with the 32-bit, your not missing anything.
Also many users cant get it to work anyway.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have Half life 2 working just fine!

using Vista 64 bit home Premium

only 2 things extra I have are 
-Source SDK base
---and---
Source SDK base Orange box

not even sure I f Ineed them to run Half life 2

all of my games are run under Administrator


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I have HL2 running under Vista 64bit and all I did was add the -32bit parameter to launch options.


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> I have HL2 running under Vista 64bit and all I did was add the -32bit parameter to launch options.


How do i add -32 under launch options? I saw that somewhere else and I made a link, went to properties but I couldn't find where to put it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You can either go into Steam, right click on the game and select launch options and copy it into there. Or you can add it to the end of the Target line in the shortcut. make sure you place it after a space, it should look something like this:
*D:\Steam\steam.exe -applaunch 220 -32bit*


----------

